# Yotes



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has been out busting any yotes and if anyone traps them and what kind of set up do you use ? Thanks.................Rich


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't go out after them, but I have seen three over the last two days while deer hunting. None of them offered a bow shot though. Really wish I would have had the 22-250.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

tried for some Friday... with the call going seen either one three times, or three different dogs. They came in through the cut bean fields and it was basically impossible to see them unless they where moving. anyways i had 3.5" bb load and my buddy had sabots they where to far away for me, but of course they came in so the barn was behind them so no shots for either of us but we did see some


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I was on my work this morning at 7:30 am and saw one out in a field so I pulled off the side of the road and tried to howl at it for giggles. Well it took off running the other way and stopped looked at me for 2 minutes or so then high tailed it out of there. I bet this yote went 50 pounds........Rich


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i killed one mon night wlaked right in to my stand at just about dark was only about 20 yds from me that 3'' sabot rolled him had to be 50lbs + was one of the biggest i have seen


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

here is a coyote that we snared on 12/12


----------

